Ask HN: Is a Great Marketer Worth at Least 10 Great Developers? - milanspeaks
======
wmf
You need both; they aren't substitutable. And great anything is hard to get so
hire as many as you can of either category.

------
PhilWright
Is a great developer worth 10 marketers?

------
milanspeaks
I read an answer on Quora by Venkatesh Rao and he says it there:
[https://www.quora.com/Some-startups-never-get-the-
publicity-...](https://www.quora.com/Some-startups-never-get-the-publicity-
they-deserve-What-can-be-done-to-obtain-more-exposure-especially-in-the-
critical-start-phase)

